# First attempt at Ada Mini.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Took down my twin Specs and replaced it with my first and probably only ADA tank. So far everything has cost me an arm and a leg, but I have to say it's been worth it. Tank sits on my desk so I will be looking at it all the time.

Thank you to Joesph for all the help so far. He really knows his stuff. Without him I would not have access to ADA quality.

*SPECS:*

*Tank:* Ada Mini-S
*Light:* Tom's 9 Watt (not in use in photo)
*Substrate:* Ada Colorado Sand + Fluval Stratum
Filter: Azoo Palm Filter (coming soon)

*Hardscape:*
Ada Wood (not sure what it is, but would love to know!)
Manzanita branch
River rock
Mystery stone (also from Ada?)

Narrow Leaf Java
Flame Moss
X-mas Moss

*No CO2, but will be using Excel.

*Fauna:* To be determined...(betta, chili rasboras, CPO, sunkist shrimp, amanos, killifish???)

---------

Here is the tank in the process of being setup. Sorry for the horrible photo.










I think it may require a few more small ada rocks or big one. What do you think?

I added a manzanita branch covered with some christmas moss. I hope the ada wood stump will darken to match the manzanita. If not I will remove it. I am thinking fisseden or Xmas for the ADA stump, but just a little in the crevices.

*Background plant*, Rotala and stargrass? I want to fill the entire back area. Need suggestions for a low/med light easy plant.

*Midground*, I have some 1 or 2 Blyxa Japonica I can use, but the plant tends to melt when I move them into new tanks. I have Anubias Nana as well, but not sure if I like the look of them in this setup.So far I have narrow leaf java and some flame moss planted.

*Foreground*, fisseden moss on the round stones (left) and I have a little marisilea I can use, but it's going to be pretty open I think.

Would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions on placement, plants, and whatever. I'm open to ideas.

Thanks.
----------

P.S. Does anyone have anything to say for the EcoPico Led lights? I'm thinking of upgrading the light. I find the tom's too dark (not pictured).


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Where did you get the stump? Looks nice


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd personally like to see more ragged looking rocks in their that stand out more so than the river rocks. Other then that, I think this will become one beautiful nano tank man!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks.

Here is an update:










I was going to add some baby tears to fill out the back, but I managed to kill them all when I gave it a salt dip to rid of snail eggs. Not too sure if the plant on the left is too big.

Should I leave the wood bare or add some moss? I have some Xmas or Fisseden from Bien. The smooth river rocks on the left now have fisseden attached so it's not so smooth in contrast to the jagged rocks.

I need a new light. The Tom's light just isn't right enough for me. It's also got 2 ikea led lights on it too. Recommendations?

Never realized how hard it was to plant in sand!


----------

